# Fog Lights for 2015 Cruze 2LT



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I want to buy a 2015 2LT but cannot find any that have fog lights. When I bought my 2014 Cruze 2LT the dealer added them for me. I am told by several dealers that Chevrolet does not have an add on fog light kit for the 2015 2LT. If this is true how does a body shop repair the front end of a 2015 Cruze 2LT with the RS Package? There were some out there with this package that included the fog lights. They keep suggesting the LTZ to me but the LTZ drives different because of the larger tires which are also more expensive to replace.

Thanks for any assistance on this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is no GM kit for the non-RS 2015/2016 limited. The RS package was built with fog lamps so parts are available.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

I know there's no available foglight kit for the model of your ride.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Does this mean if I want to install fog lights on the car, I should order the RS Package?


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Are you referring to both an OEM Kit and an aftermarket kit?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know about aftermarket kits but there are no OEM fog lamps for the 2015 and 2016 Limited non-RS trim Cruzes.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just search for a 2015 2LT RS model.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> I don't know about aftermarket kits but there are no OEM fog lamps for the 2015 and 2016 Limited non-RS trim Cruzes.


You would think a normal OEM fog lamp kits would be acceptable, because there is no real change in the build of the front end on the 'limited' are they?, What makes them different on that trim?


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Finding a 2015 2LT with the RS Package is impossible. I've been trying for several months. Chevrolet must have not make many & they were bought quickly.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

joshuab said:


> You would think a normal OEM fog lamp kits would be acceptable, because there is no real change in the build of the front end on the 'limited' are they?, What makes them different on that trim?


It's not the "limited" that matters, its the "RS" part that matters. While the front bumpers look almost identical, in the lower middle and fog light area they ARE indeed different, and that's why you cant have fog lights on a NON RS model, and they do not make a kit for it either. As I've read before, cars first years start with the most features and over time they slowly take them away.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for all your posts on this question. 

I now understand what is going on. The last post above explains a lot. So the bumper is different. If I wanted fog lights I would have to install a new bumper.

I don't like the ride of the LTZ which comes with fog lights so I will have to buy a 2015 2LT & go without. Don't use them much on my 2014 anyway.

Sorry to say the comment about cars having the most features in the early years is true. I don't like the restyled 2017 Cruze at all. Does anybody like the 2017?


----------



## BSkill (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Guys,
My first post, Yah!
I just picked up at 2015 2LT RS package Manual Cruze. Sounds like this car is hard to find!! Enjoying it so far and love that is Manual. Even got it with the nice 18" rims.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

susan james said:


> I want to buy a 2015 2LT but cannot find any that have fog lights. When I bought my 2014 Cruze 2LT the dealer added them for me. I am told by several dealers that Chevrolet does not have an add on fog light kit for the 2015 2LT. If this is true how does a body shop repair the front end of a 2015 Cruze 2LT with the RS Package? There were some out there with this package that included the fog lights. They keep suggesting the LTZ to me but the LTZ drives different because of the larger tires which are also more expensive to replace.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance on this.



This is definitely not a GM kit, but there are options. Fogs



BSkill said:


> Hey Guys,
> My first post, Yah!
> I just picked up at 2015 2LT RS package Manual Cruze. Sounds like this car is hard to find!! Enjoying it so far and love that is Manual. Even got it with the nice 18" rims.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------

